# Police K-9 injured on duty ...



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

This case really makes me mad. 

K-9 Lakota and his handler, officer Travis Fox, were both injured in a car accident while in pursuit of a suspect. Officer Fox was taken to a local hospital and Lakota was taken to the University of Georgia's Veterinary Hospital.

The police department both belonged to, Clayton County PD, RETIRED Lakota the day after the accident while he (and his handler) were both recovering in the hospital. Officer Fox's family has stepped up to the plate and adopted Lakota, of course, but now ALL MEDICAL COSTS for Lakota's care are coming out of their pocket.

RIVERDALE: Officer's family funding injured K-9's surgery | 11alive.com



> Early Monday, Officer Travis Fox of the Clayton County Police Department was involved in a wreck that put him in the hospital. But Wednesday, his family was most concerned with Fox's K-9 partner, Lakota, who was in the same accident while on duty and is in the hospital as well. *
> *
> Wednesday, Lakota's legs were in casts; the canine was hooked up to tubes and, according to the dog's owner, scheduled for surgery Thursday at the University of Georgia's Veterinary Hospital.
> 
> ...


Basically, this reads to me like the department is saying - "Yeah, we don't want to spend all this money to make the dog healthy, especially since he probably won't work as a K-9 after this. So, we're just going to retire him. Let the handler pay for the medical costs."


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, that sucks. He was hurt on the job, the department should pay for his medical care.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

This makes me very angry- too bad this can't be considered "animal abuse" Lord only knows how many lives that dog could have saved in his career and they are just walking away from it- makes me sick


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I found a link on the news article to another page with an update on Lakota's condition:



> *10/3/2011 Condition Update:*
> While following info of a suspect vehicle Lakota and his handler Officer Fox were involved in a single car accident in which both Lakota and Officer Fox were ejected from the patrol car.
> Officer Fox experienced severe but not life threatening injuries and is expecting a full recovery.
> Lakota however did not fare as well and shattered his back right leg that has to be amputated. In addition he severely broke his back left leg and possible fractured a hip.
> ...


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I didn't link the update page Lauri posted because it asks for donations.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Sometimes management decisions are not popular.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Wow, that sucks. He was hurt on the job, the department should pay for his medical care.


I was thinking the same thing. They'll pay for the human cop, but not the K9?


----------



## ZeusersPuppy (Jun 29, 2011)

what is the point of having a K9 then? it's like they WANT them to take the bullet, be the shield, be the bait so that the human (hopefully) doesn't get the brunt of the beating/injury.

That is so wrong. You asking for the animal to be in the line of duty, you ask for them to put THEIR LIFE out there to protect us, they ask the same in return, to protect them. Any dog lover should know that. Just cuz they don't speak it doesn't mean they don't feel it or deserve it


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

if the dogs leg has to be amputated, then he cant work anyway. least not in THAT field. Its sad but its true. Just like human cops have to be full bodied, so to speak, so do the canine versions. they'd spend more on investing in a new dog than they would paying this ones medical bills but if he's of no use to the department... well. Sometimes that how it works unfortunately. Dont have to like or agree with it, which i dont. This is very similar, if not exactly like someone who has a dog that gets injured, has the funds to pay the vet bills, but chooses to ditch the dog off at the shelter instead so they dont have to pay anything to the vet. Its very sad but at least the dog has a home once he's out of the hopsital and its with people he knows.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I wont question the choice to retire him, if he can't do the job then he cant do the job.

However, the costs for injuries obtained from the job should be covered. I wonder if they could take them to court to cover it? Kinda like workers comp. :shrug:


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> However, the costs for injuries obtained from the job should be covered.


^ This.

I have no problem with the department retiring a dog that obviously will not work every again if the injuries turned out bad enough that the leg needs to be amputated. But to just say, "Ah, well, dog's gotta retire, so we're not paying any of his bills." is what is bothering me.

It's not like the dog was injured while off-duty and running loose in front of the handler's home and was then hit by a car. The dog was in the squad car on a call when he was injured. The department should cover the costs for the dog. In my humble opinion.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

In a perfect world, the department would cover his veterinary costs. 

It is not a perfect world. Police Departments and Sherriff's Departments have to be managed within a budget. Sorry, but that is just a fact. The sherriff depends on the county commisioners to provide a budget and every penny in that budget is spent to keep enough deputies patroling and a to cover the expenses of the county jail. If he does not stay within budget he will have to lay people off, making the county less safe, and he will lose his job if he cannot manage it. The police chief answers to the Mayor, and also must stay within budget. Their budget will not have 10k wiggle room in it for a dog who will most likely not be able to do the job. 

If they pay for the dog's injuries, and then sell him for a dollar to the handler, someone out there will yell foul!
And as they do not have that much money hanging around, it is a non-question. They should have had the dog insured. It sounds like they did not -- probably trying to keep their guys employed, cover salaries.

The handler should feel fortunate that he was given the opportunity to purchase the dog and cover the expenses. The dog was the property of the city/county, and the decision could have been made to euthanize the dog. 

That is not how we want to think we treat our heroes. Euthanizing the dog would put the dog out of its pain. The people have an emotional tie with the dog and I am glad they are able to keep him. I would hope that the community will step up and help the officer with donations to pay for the dog. And if they will not, the officer should recover, and nurse the dog back to health and then take him out and let him pee on every cheap sack of poo's lawn.


----------



## KAE (Jun 21, 2010)

Great news that I saw tonight.


> Clayton Co. to Pay Injured K-9's Medical Expenses
> CLAYTON COUNTY, Ga. - The head of Clayton County's board of commissioners says the county is taking another look at paying medical expenses for a K-9 injured in the line of duty.
> 
> Officer Travis Fox and his K-9, Lokota, were injured Monday in a car crash responding to a home invasion.
> ...


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow... those pictures made me want to cry. That poor dog. After all he has done for them... and they just drop him like a bad apple. I understand retiring him, but what about his retirement? They wont even help with the costs... so sad! Thank god he has a handler (and family) that loves him, and the University there helping with making everything a bit cheaper. I really hope both the officer and the dog recover well. Makes me so mad. I don't care how the 'system' works... it still ticks me off that they can't even help with anything since this did happen on duty (On a call!) and it's one of their loyal K9s. So wrong....


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

KAE said:


> Great news that I saw tonight.


I am glad to see that! Thanks for posting the update! I am so happy to see they are stepping up to the plate and the dog is doing so well!!! Hopefully, everything continues to get better for both of them!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Public opinion can change that. If enough people call or write to the offices of the elected officials in charge, they may find the money somewhere.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> if the dogs leg has to be amputated, then he cant work anyway. least not in THAT field. Its sad but its true. Just like human cops have to be full bodied, so to speak, so do the canine versions. they'd spend more on investing in a new dog than they would paying this ones medical bills but if he's of no use to the department... well. Sometimes that how it works unfortunately. Dont have to like or agree with it, which i dont. This is very similar, if not exactly like someone who has a dog that gets injured, has the funds to pay the vet bills, but chooses to ditch the dog off at the shelter instead so they dont have to pay anything to the vet. Its very sad but at least the dog has a home once he's out of the hopsital and its with people he knows.


However, if the human officer's leg had to be amputated, due to the collision that happened during a chase - ON DUTY - would they not pay for his medical bills? Or would they just say, "You're off the force, you're SOL."


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Makes sense to retire him, but it's pathetic that they will not cover the medical expenses. The dog was injured while on the job, the department needs to cover that even if he is no longer working for the department.

My guess is what selzer said, that the dog was, for some reason, not insured. I understand not paying for long-term medical needs, but at least the immediate needs to take care of the injuries sustained while on duty? One thing I learned while I was working for my own county is that there is a LOT of waste in the budget. It looks like they are really squeezing and stretching the money, making a little do a lot...but in reality, there are a LOT of unnecessary expenses. SOMETHING can be cut, easily, for this, and should be.

I hope the community rises to the challenge and manages to get the money together to help Lokota, and do what their elected officials failed to do.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I am not going to voice my opinion about the police practices. It's an ongoing thing, raising money for K9's that should be taken care off by the State itself. A Police Station should not have to raise money to care for their dogs. There should be a budget for dogs, in place, already. I just can't comprehend it.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Here's an update from last night a local TV station did here on K9 Lakota.

Injured K-9 to undergo surgery to repair broken legs | www.wsbtv.com

There is also a link at the bottom for donations.

On another news report last night the wife stated they were going to have to build a ramp for Lakota and there would be other expenditures as well out of pocket for his recovery. My other half has plans on attempting to contact them today to volunteer services to help build the ramp.

There is a lot of anger here over the way this officer is being treated and why there is even any question as to the bills being covered. I can promise Clayton County has been getting more then an ear full on this.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Clayton Co. to Pay Injured K-9's Medical Expenses
CLAYTON COUNTY, Ga. - The head of Clayton County's board of commissioners says the county is taking another look at paying medical expenses for a K-9 injured in the line of duty.

Officer Travis Fox and his K-9, Lokota, were injured Monday in a car crash responding to a home invasion.

Clayton County Board of Commissioners Chairman Eldrin Bell said the board officially turned the dog over to Fox on Tuesday. 

Fox is still recovering from injuries suffered in the crash.

Bell said that the transfer of the dog's ownership also includes medical expenses for Lakota's long-term care.

"The county is going to take care of its responsibility to the officer and the dog," Bell said.

Officer Chris Day of the Doraville Police Department runs a "Support Police K-9" Facebook page. He said more than $1,000 had been donation to go towards Lakota's care.

"I would hope the county would pay for the bills...that's another officer to us," Day said.

UGA vets said Lakota will not have to have his legs amputated, as originally feared and could even possibly return to duty.

"He's definitely going to be a great pet, and certainly if he has a great recovery, he certainly could do all the things he did before," said UGA veterinarian Dr. Scott Rose.

KAE, This is such great news. Thank you for posting this. I am thrilled that not only the expenses will be paid, but that Lokota will not lose his legs. Awesome news! Gorgeous dog.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hoping the best for Lakota! Glad to hear the department has been pressured to come up with some funds to cover his expenses.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Mrs.K said:


> I am not going to voice my opinion about the police practices. It's an ongoing thing, raising money for K9's that should be taken care off by the State itself. A Police Station should not have to raise money to care for their dogs. There should be a budget for dogs, in place, already. I just can't comprehend it.


Here in the US, the state has a State Police, and the Highway Patrol which they fund. Each County elects a sherriff and the money to fund the sherriff and the county jail, are budgeted from the county. We have an incredibly poor county. Dogs are nice, but they really cannot take the place of a deputy unless you are running two cops in each vehicle, and we have not been doing that since forever. 

So, the county has to decide whether the money goes to various programs or to pay officers. Dogs are kool, but there are other agencies with dogs when they are required. For example, if our village police department (totally funded by the village income taxes) cannot afford a dog, on the half dozen or so incidents where the dog is needed, they can call the sherriff's department and they will send the deputy with the dog. Since our village is within the jurisdiction of the sherriff's department, there is no reason that the citizens should pay for the village to have police dogs when we are already paying for the county to have them. Therefore, the village dogs are financed totally through donations. One is a yellow lab -- the police chief's pet, the other is a malinois. 

But why should we be spending money to have two police dogs here in this little town, when they are called out maybe a dozen times in a year for our village -- usually to check lockers at the high school. And are called out a few more times to assist other localities or the county. It is nice to have them, but I can understand people thinking they are a waste of tax-payer funds. So our police department runs them on donations. 

The state has nothing to do with it. This is not Germany which has a totally different government structure.

Our little village pd could get an armored car or a helicopter too, even though there has never been a need for either. Somethings you have the money for, and so you go ahead with it. Somethings you need, so you find the money for it. But if you are seriously wasting money on things, you will not last very long. It's politics (but dog-related, really).


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

That is such great news on all fronts.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I just learned that vet tech students at the University of Georgia where Lakota is being treated are all chipping in toward his medical costs. They said that about $500 had been raised for Lakota. More money is being raised through the Support Police K-9's Facebook page and the page where updates on Lakota's medical progress is being posted.

I wish more states had a police K-9 association like Vermont does. They have a fund, Lacy's Fund, that does fundraisers to pay medical expenses of retired dogs. They are going to have a 3k (I think) at the end of October to raise money and they just had the Iron Dog where a lot of money was raised through sales, donations, and a raffle, too.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I think that if they cannot afford to care for a dog, they should not have them. Taking a dog into jeopardy and not caring for the animal when it is injured in the line of duty is not acceptable. 
I rescued a retired police dog who was blind in one eye from untreated pannus and also had untreated EPI. Both conditions improved dramatically with care. They worked him until several months before I rescued him. Proper care of the animals is part of the responsibility of owning them.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Rebel, Finding you was the best thing that ever happened to that boy. He was one in a million and worth his weight in gold. He did, of course, worship the ground you walked on.

Sorry for going OT.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

He was the best and funniest, he could open water taps


----------

